# Sussex Meet Sunday 23rd May ( MINI CRUISE ADDED )



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys
We haven`t had a meet in Sussex for quite a while so in my position as the new Sussex Rep I think it`s about time we livened things up with our first official meeting.

So this time I thought we would try The Flight Tavern which runs parallel to the runway at Gatwick.
This pub is used a lot by various car owners clubs so it`s about time we graced them with the presence of a group of TT`s. The Landlord has also arranged private parking for us

We will be meeting on Sunday 23rd May at 12.00 with lunch for those that want it at 12.30

The address is

Flight Tavern
Lowfield Heath
Crawley
West Sussex
RH11 0QA

http://www.flighttavern.co.uk

So come on guys who in Sussex is up for this

Cheers

Trev

Attending

ttrev21
TT51
DenTTed
K1POD
Rustyintergerale
IainJB
Deekoy
Triggerfish
Mondo
L9KYM
badyaker
Blackcatt
Ian222 ( possible )
sTTranger ( Possible )
Wolf ( possible )
For those that fancy it I have decided to run a small mini cruise to the Pub

Neil has kindly volunteered to be Tail End Charlie.

We will meet at Pease Pottage Service Staion at Junction 11 of the M23.

Meet at 11.10am quick Costa Coffee ( just incase I need it ) leaving at 11.30am sharp.

All those that fancy it please post up , those that dont I will assume that we will meet you at the Pub at 12.00.

Route is as follows , please print and bring with you.

SUSSEX MINI CRUISE

Turn Left out of Pease Pottage Service station.
At roundabout straight over signpost Horsham
At roundabout straight over S/P Horsham 0.4 m
At roundabout turn left S/P Horsham 1.8 m
At roundabout straight over S/P Horsham 3.4 m
At roundabout turn right S/P Dorking 4.7 m
At roundabout straight over S/P Dorking 5.4 m
At roundabout straight over S/P Dorking 6.7 m
At roundabout turn right S/P Rusper 11.2 m
At T Junc turn left S/P Newdigate 14.8 m
Turn right into Partridge Lane 15.5 m
Turn right into Charlwood Lane 17.0 m
Into Charlwood Villageand turn right after Greyhound Pub into Lowfield
Heath Road 19.1 m
Turn right into Flight Tavern Pub 20.5 m

Also guys anybody wanting to eat , if you can let me know and I will reserve some tables


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I might jump the border again for this one Trev its only about half hour from me :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> I might jump the border again for this one Trev its only about half hour from me :lol:


Excellent mate.....don`t forget your passport


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I might jump the border again for this one Trev its only about half hour from me :lol:
> ...


Does that mean we get to go toe to toe with the jumbos 

You going to organise a short _*blast*_ before you meet up :roll:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


Now there`s an idea :idea: never raced a Jumbo :lol:

If we get enough people then I might be able to arrange a short cruise beforehand.

Do you fancy being tail end Charlie ?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah no problem mate I'll be tailgunner


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been watching for the next Sussex meet, currently working that day but may have a shuffle around and do a late and get out.

Looking forward to it already.

John


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hello Trevlar,

Sounds good but its the day after a wedding i am going to, sling us down as a poss. I might have to take a leaf out of your book and turn up with a hangover. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i might make this one, depends on the mrs, she may want me to spend the weekend with her b4 i go away :?


----------



## Stigette (Jul 12, 2009)

Soz TTrev- can't make this one I'm off to Twickenham that Sunday to watch some burly men run around with a funny shaped ball.......

[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Stigette said:


> Soz TTrev- can't make this one I'm off to Twickenham that Sunday to watch some burly men run around with a funny shaped ball.......
> 
> [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


No worries Nikki , have fun , maybe see you at the next one.


----------



## K1POD (Mar 6, 2010)

hiya! sounds great! if im not in spain ill be there! or as its at Gatwick i can come to the meet and then pop off to the beach? lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If I'm flying without a licence I'll be there... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the PM Iain 

Added to the list mate.


----------



## Bert (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Trev,
already got a bike ride planned for Sunday with a few friends, but if it gets cancelled we will be there.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bert said:


> Hi Trev,
> already got a bike ride planned for Sunday with a few friends, but if it gets cancelled we will be there.


Ok Bert , maybe see you at the next one


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I might jump the border again for this one Trev its only about half hour from me :lol:
> ...


Passport - I thought we had freedom of Sussex by now ....

One of these days you will wake uo to the fact that we all live in a small peninsula off the south coast of Scotland !!

See you there


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

deekoy said:


> Count me in!


Excellent deekoy.....looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

Count me in too, look forward to meeting you all. 

Kim


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Trev, good to speak today, albeit right at the end of the meet. Can't make this one as will be away in France, but will keep eye out for future meets.
Cheers,

Andrew & Justine.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

DoctorW said:


> Hi Trev, good to speak today, albeit right at the end of the meet. Can't make this one as will be away in France, but will keep eye out for future meets.
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew & Justine.


Good to meet you too Andy
Have fun in France buddy , I love France 8) 
Catch you at the next meet

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, why not? My first meet! Supposed to be in SA for work but I've a feeling it'll be postponed, so I should be OK for this meet.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Yeah, why not? My first meet! Supposed to be in SA for work but I've a feeling it'll be postponed, so I should be OK for this meet.


Nice one Mondo added to the list mate


----------



## Wolf_uk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey

Would love to come along too! but not sure what is happening that weekend (well the sunday anyway) as its my 30th on the friday before and the missess might be taking me away for the weekend!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wolf_uk said:


> Hey
> 
> Would love to come along too! but not sure what is happening that weekend (well the sunday anyway) as its my 30th on the friday before and the missess might be taking me away for the weekend!


No worries Wolf I will put you down as a possible.

Have a great Birthday

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Now have the day off, so defo there.

Nikki, where around sussex are you, I pass a white roadster locally fairly frequently.


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

If I am not working on this Saturday, then I would like to meet you all, as this would be my first Audi meet, as I am still a fairly new newbie to this forum and still learning lots.

I noticed there are a few people living in Surrey/Reigate,etc, if you see me on the roads around these areas toot your horn as you will reconise my number plate easy.

Hope to see you all soon

L9KYM [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

L9KYM said:


> Hi
> 
> If I am not working on this Saturday, then I would like to meet you all, as this would be my first Audi meet, as I am still a fairly new newbie to this forum and still learning lots.
> 
> ...


Hi there

It will be great to have you come along, I will add you to the list. 

Could I just point out it is on Sunday :wink:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry having a blonde moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L9KYM said:


> Sorry having a blonde moment :lol: :lol:


Sounds great. I love blonde moments. Are you female? :roll:  :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> L9KYM said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry having a blonde moment :lol: :lol:
> ...


Call me Sherlock , I think the clue is there in the number plate Rich :wink:

or are you having a blonde moment mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > L9KYM said:
> ...


I live my life having blonde moments. Just fending off the grey.

Jezzus I feel like an old 'C U Next Tuesday' sometimes.

If I move to New York would it help? I love that city. It has a village atmosphere but with the pace that London has and without the bollocks.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I could go for this. Long way from my folks in Chichester but not to bad form west London where I actually live.

As far as I know there are no birthdays, weddings or other bollocks that weekend wither.


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the cool 8) comments.

Well spotted about the number plate!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

cheers

L9KYM


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

badyaker said:


> I could go for this. Long way from my folks in Chichester but not to bad form west London where I actually live.
> 
> As far as I know there are no birthdays, weddings or other bollocks that weekend wither.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys

Great to see we have about half a dozen new faces coming along on this one so forgive me if I struggle with names for a while.

Anybody else fancy it , don`t be shy we are a friendly bunch and don`t bite. 

Cheers

Trev


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

May I ask about lunch.

Do you normally put money in a pot and all club together or do we order lunch individually.

I migh not have my Audi for this meet, but my husband has a company car which is an Audi.

cheers

L9KYM

PS Really looking forward to this, need some cheering up as on a downer at the moment


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

C'mon, sTTranger, wanna take the pi$$ out of your underpowered charge-pipe-free RS. Which loosely translates as, 'I wanna have a perv at a nice TTRS'. So turn your (possibly) into a (definitely)!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

L9KYM said:


> May I ask about lunch.
> 
> Do you normally put money in a pot and all club together or do we order lunch individually.
> 
> ...


We just order individually


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

Hello Trev,
Just joined the forum, would love to come along to the TT meet at the Flight Tavern. Have yet to buy a TT but it could well prove an interesting day as long as you don't mind a Jaguar in the other part of the carpark.
Shaun.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Blackcatt said:


> Hello Trev,
> Just joined the forum, would love to come along to the TT meet at the Flight Tavern. Have yet to buy a TT but it could well prove an interesting day as long as you don't mind a Jaguar in the other part of the carpark.
> Shaun.


No worries buddy you are more than welcome I will add you to the list.

Look forward to meeting you :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys

For those that fancy it I have decided to run a small mini cruise to the Pub

Neil has kindly volunteered to be Tail End Charlie.

We will meet at Pease Pottage Service Staion at Junction 11 of the M23.

Meet at 11.10am quick Costa Coffee ( just incase I need it :lol: ) leaving at 11.30am sharp.

All those that fancy it please post up , those that dont I will assume that we will meet you at the Pub at 12.00.

Route is as follows , please print and bring with you.

SUSSEX MINI CRUISE

Turn Left out of Pease Pottage Service station.
At roundabout straight over signpost Horsham A264
At roundabout straight over S/P Horsham A264 0.4 m
At roundabout turn left S/P HorshamA264 1.8 m
At roundabout straight over S/P HorshamA264 3.4 m
At roundabout turn right S/P DorkingA264 4.7 m
At roundabout straight over S/P DorkingA264 5.4 m
At roundabout straight over S/P DorkingA24 6.7 m
At roundabout turn right S/P Rusper 11.2 m
At T Junc turn left S/P Newdigate 14.8 m
Turn right into Partridge Lane 15.5 m
Turn right into Charlwood Lane 17.0 m
Into Charlwood Villageand turn right after Greyhound Pub into Lowfield
Heath Road  19.1 m
Turn right into Flight Tavern Pub 20.5 m

Also guys anybody wanting to eat , if you can let me know and I will reserve some tables.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Wil do cruise, not sure about lunch might just have a swift pint. We go on holiday on the tuesday (volcano permitting) so ned to get back to pack.

John


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Trev I may not be able to make this now, waiting for my brother to confirm if he is having a last minute gathering that day for his 40th.

Will keep you posted as soon as I know anything.

In the meantime you may need to find a reserve tail gunner :lol:

Neil


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

Will meet you at the pub. Will confirm soon whether we will be having lunch or just a drink.

L9KYM


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude, add me in for the cruise-ette. I'll be there at 11:00am, but we'll see about lunch - probably a yes. 

Got road numbers rather than 'left here, right there'? Easier to map out the route with the road numbers is all.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Road numbers added page 3


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll go at the rear trev, know me way around and all that. Plus by all accounts I'm pretty good from... nevermind.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I'll go at the rear trev, know me way around and all that. Plus by all accounts I'm pretty good from... nevermind.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I'll go at the rear trev, know me way around and all that. Plus by all accounts I'm pretty good from... nevermind.


Hmmm... just as long as I'm not 2nd-to-last in the convoy...   :wink: etc


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mondo said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go at the rear trev, know me way around and all that. Plus by all accounts I'm pretty good from... nevermind.
> ...


Looks like there are going to be some very nervous people infront of you John :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


Not for the first time, last time was on the nye cruise when me tyres were a bit dickie and i was convinced I was going to run into the back of somebody.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys how many people are eating and who is coming for the cruise before hand ?


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the PM Trev,

We will do both the mini cruise and have a bite to eat at the pub (for the two of us).

Looking forward to seeing you again.

All the best,


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I will confirm my attendance later today, may have to take the mrs somehwere coz shes too scared to drive in the motorway [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cruise before, yes. Lunch at the pub, no. Quick pint at the pub, possibly... :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Cruise yes, pub pencil me in, effo a pint though, maybe a sarnie at a push...


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Morning

Looking forward to Sunday, going to be a hot day.

Just to confirm we will stay for a drink and sandwich.

cheers

L9KYM 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I should be there toooo  

Will be there for th cruise, not sure if im staying for lunch trev, all depends on time :?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry Trevlar, cant make it pal. I will come to one of your events one day. :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Sorry Trevlar, cant make it pal. I will come to one of your events one day. :lol:


Promises , promises ...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll just be having a swift one in the pub, been invited to a BBq in the afternoon. It's always nice to eat other peoples sausages, hmm....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

denTTed said:


> I'll just be having a swift one in the pub, been invited to a BBq in the afternoon. It's always nice to eat other peoples sausages, hmm....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you a Connoisseur


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> I should be there toooo
> 
> Will be there for th cruise, not sure if im staying for lunch trev, all depends on time :?


Dave

Bring your walkie talkie [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Enjoyed meeting some of the TT Forum guys and girls today and looking at the cars.

Thanks for today.

L9KYM 8) 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You had a blinding day for it. 8)

Sorry I couldn't make it Trev... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice meet, nice people and new faces too.

Dave your RS is breath taking...and looks to cost me a few bob too.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, it was good. Had to duck out after a swift one but enjoyed the drive. Lotsa new leafy lanes for me to try out. Cheers guys - and well done Trev for organising! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

We want pictures


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Thanks to everybody who made this , cant believe the local council tried to scupper our cruise by closing the road :lol:

Good to see some new faces must take the sun cream next time.

Heres to the next one

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice one, Trev. See? You were right to take pics! My girl in the shade is smarter than me - think I got a bit burnt. 

Catch y'all later,

(Ray)Mondo


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys

sorry for the late reply, great meeting everyone. Well done trev for organising a good meet with a great location NEXT TO A BLEEDING AIRPORT :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great to meet a some new faces and some that are becoming more familiar :wink:

Look forward to the next one thats NOT NEXT TO AN AIRPORT


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> sorry for the late reply, great meeting everyone. Well done trev for organising a good meet with a great location NEXT TO A BLEEDING AIRPORT :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I am getting the feeling you weren`t keen on the location then Dave. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> I am getting the feeling you weren`t keen on the location then Dave. :lol: :lol:


That's because he hasn't a chance in hell of keeping up with them... :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting the feeling you weren`t keen on the location then Dave. :lol: :lol:
> ...


 

I was just kidin 

I thought it was good, dont worry rich im working on it :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> ...dont worry rich im working on it :wink:


Let me know when and I'll be the co-pilot. Did I ever tell you of the record that my ex-partner and I hold speed-wise? :roll:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Did I ever tell you of the record that my ex-partner and I hold speed-wise? :roll:


Rumour has it , it was about 10 seconds and that`s including a smoke afterwards :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Did I ever tell you of the record that my ex-partner and I hold speed-wise? :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know me too well mate, but then I did learn from the master... :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You guys are making we wanna go the pub for a bit of banter :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Once you put the new double decker spoiler on the back Dave, you should have no problem keeping up with the planes.

had a great day, the RS is awsome, and I am starting to feel seriously inadequate trying to keep up with you guys - Could not believe the difference your remap was making Ray.. will have to look into this seriously after my summer hols.

Trev, thanks for organising yet again (even managed the weather this time).

Nice to meet some new faces - and hope to see you all again soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

IainJB said:


> ...Could not believe the difference your remap was making Ray.. will have to look into this seriously after my summer hols...


Yeah, Wak's the man on that one. I thought you were driving a bit conservatively!  I seemed to be doing my bit for the MK1 club by more-or-less keeping up, but I'm sure it's only because Trev was holding us up! That and the fact sTTranger's so light on the gas... :roll:

Just thinking... [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Remap, K&N panel, Forge DV, relocation, decent spark plugs, (relatively) fresh coil packs... think that's it. But yeah, she dunnarf shift sometimes! I tell ya, I was _definitely_ feeling the lurve Saturday! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Laters guys,

Mondo
PS: Only my Mum and the recently departed call me 'Ray'. Which, apart from the £1400, is the reason I didn't buy R4YTT.


----------

